# Tegu temper



## Noah Brokaw (Jul 31, 2014)

So i have had my Colombian tegu (Xerxes) for about 4 months i maintain everything in his tank very well i hold him every other day but no matter what he will still puff at me and whip his tail i bought him as a yearling from a reptile store and they said that he was the meanest lizard they have kept. they said he will try to bite me if i put my hand in the tank but hes hasn't (not yet) i just want to know if he will ever be nice and if you do leave some tips to try to help me out! -Thanks


----------



## RickyNo (Jul 31, 2014)

He's probably an import, and Colombians dont have the greatest rep for being too nice either...


----------



## tinouTHEdino (Dec 28, 2014)

where did you get him from? did you get him as a hatchling? In my experience, when they are hatchlings it is important to have as much interaction as them as possible,


----------



## MakeyourIPATH (Dec 31, 2014)

All the advice I can give y0u is to give it time man, i have a colombian as well. Had him for about six months now, 1st 4 months he was hard to handle but now, hes a friendly reptile even responds to his name. He still puffs and huffs but thats the natural behavior of a tegu.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 23, 2015)

Taming him down is going to best be done by letting him associate you with food by tong feeding insects and rodents and not to force handle him, if you must hold him to move him for some reason fine but no animal that is already unsure of you wants to be held by you for extended time, it's better in my opinion to let them slowly start trusting you (the no force handling is key as they will trust you sooner than if you daily hold them for no reason). One important thing that can help him feel more secure around you is to be as low as you can and not tower over him, my red tegu still tenses up if I walk up and he isn't ready to see my tall figure.


----------

